# New Kindle 3 Update available on Amazon 3.0.3



## nmhusky (Dec 23, 2010)

A new update for the K3 (3.0.3). Need to use USB. Not sure what it does yet!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

My kindle 3 has had 3.0.3 on it for ages.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like it's the same 'preview' version of 3.0.3 that's been around for some time. Here's a link for those interested: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_top_kindlelgi?nodeId=200529700

It won't be delivered automatically even with wireless on since it's an 'early preview'. . .but it's not hard to do via USB.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've got a Mac. I've never hooked my K3 (or DXG or K1) up to a computer. I like to KISS. OK just to wait for an automatic wireless update? Or should I _try_ now?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I been waffling about this one too. I think if it works, don't try to fix it. On the other hand I like to have the newest update. 

I read where some said their text got a tad more fuzzy after going to 3.03 and I don't hear anyone talk about this anymore. So I don't know. Since you can't go back I worry, I am a worrywart  . 

So for now I am still on 3.02. Wonder though why 3.03 has been in beta so long now.


----------



## Syn_F (Dec 31, 2010)

I just received a Kindle for Christmas after..  a year of whining that I wanted one (lol)

I've got it installing the 3.0.3 update now..  looks like its about to start itself back up.  And....

Yep  

It's restarted and now running the version 3.0.3 software.

And no, I don't see any fuzziness in the text at all.  Looks pretty much the same honestly.. not quite sure what the difference in the software is but.. hey its updated!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I received my Kindle in the first wave of shipments in August, and it is still running 3.0.1. No updates have downloaded automatically, and my Kindle has worked perfectly from day 1. Do I need to manually do an update? I'm hoping some of you with experience in updates will give me your opinions. Thanks. I do have the screensaver hack on,, if that matters. (When I out the hack on, I seem to remember being told that the hack/jailbreak wouldn't have to be removed for updates.)


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Ditto Cindy -- except no hacks.  I've still got 3.0.1.  Should it have updated to 3.0.2 automatically at least?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Ditto Cindy -- except no hacks. I've still got 3.0.1. Should it have updated to 3.0.2 automatically at least?


Glad to see that someone else still has 3.0.1. I think my daughter (MeganW here on the KB) did a manual upgrade a couple of months ago because she had some re-booting issues. I don't think my other daughter has done any upgrades on hers. If I were having issues with my Kindle, I would have upgraded by now, but it's working great.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I've had mine for several months as well, and it never updated even though I don't have any hacks on it. I'm not complaining, as it works perfectly as far as I can tell. The only glitch I've ever experienced was a couple of days ago - when I woke my K3 the book I was reading was back to the beginning instead of where I stopped... My stomach did a little flip worrying about whether something was starting to go wrong... But all my other half-finished books seem fine, so I found my place and just quit worrying about it!

So I think I'll leave well enough alone and wait for an automatic update rather than mess around with it.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I still have the 3.0.1 version as well (no hacks).  I plan on leaving it since I'm not having any problems.  Don't want to take a chance that I might inadvertently mess something up.


----------



## kevinpars (Nov 14, 2008)

I got a K3 Wifi for my wife for Christmas and it came preloaded with 3.0.2.  And i had to get a replacement for my K3G because it developed a hairline crack in the lower right side of the plastic case.  The refurb that Amazon sent me was loaded with 3.0.2 as well.  So it seems like 3.0.2 is what Amazon considers the default software level these days.  Not sure why all K3's have not received the auto update.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I've had 3.03 for a long time.  I usually cannot wait for a download to come automatically, though it has happened.. in fact it was rather startling since I was walking into the kitchen, Kindle in hand, reading and it suddenly updated!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just updated tonight.


----------



## videoouija (Jan 1, 2011)

I updated a night or two ago and had no issues with the preview build.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I just checked my K3. I already have this update.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Does anyone know what's new with this update?  Why should I want to upgrade?


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Tam said:


> I've had mine for several months as well, and it never updated even though I don't have any hacks on it. I'm not complaining, as it works perfectly as far as I can tell. The only glitch I've ever experienced was a couple of days ago - when I woke my K3 the book I was reading was back to the beginning instead of where I stopped... My stomach did a little flip worrying about whether something was starting to go wrong... But all my other half-finished books seem fine, so I found my place and just quit worrying about it!
> 
> So I think I'll leave well enough alone and wait for an automatic update rather than mess around with it.


It looks like you're using Amazon's un-lighted cover (maybe it's the lighted one?). Anyway, the un-lighted version can wreck havoc on a Kindle and one of the issues is resetting the most recent page read. For whatever it's worth.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

musclehead said:


> Does anyone know what's new with this update? Why should I want to upgrade?


Yes. Someone is going to have to convince me why I should up-grade. Anyone know what the up-grade does for the Kindle? I'll stick with what came in the package until someone tells me it's worth the up-grade.


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

When I got mine in mid Dec., I played with it for a few hours, saw what it does, then looked online for an update like I do with all items electronic that have the capability. I saw the 3.0.3, updated, and saw zero difference in actual usage. I looked up the release notes for it which states a few bug fixes. So far I have not heard of anyone having any problems with it, that their K did not already have before, possibly due to abuse.


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

Why would you not want to update? 

I installed the screensaver hack. Could updates possibly interfere with it?


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

JenniferBecton said:


> I installed the screensaver hack. Could updates possibly interfere with it?


Nope.  The hack and updates do not interfere with each other.


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

Great. Thanks. Love the screensaver hack and don't want to lose it.


----------



## guybell (Feb 3, 2011)

I updated to 3.0.3 because I thought I detected a slow down when turning pages after I had made a few collections. I updated via usb on a mac. Pages turn faster with the update.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

LauraB said:


> My kindle 3 has had 3.0.3 on it for ages.


My K3 has had it awhile also. KCS downloaded it to my Kindle when I was having rebooting problems (prior to them realizing/acknowledging the problems were from the unlighted cover). I have not noticed any differences with it.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

I think these minor updates (e.g., 3.0.X) are generally just bug fixes and the like. In general, if your Kindle is working fine, I wouldn't bother with it for 2 reasons: (1) if you have no problems now, then there's nothing an update can solve, and (2) it's not really worth the time and effort since there are no new features.

Of course, if you're having problems, it's probably a good idea to try the update to see if that fixes them.

On the other hand, more major updates (e.g., 3.X) -- like 2.5 or whenever they come out with 3.1 usually have new features that you may want, and it's probably worthwhile to make those upgrades.

As for whether to wait to get the upgrades wirelessly, or download them by USB, that's totally dependent on how much you need the upgrade (to fix some bug or get some new feature you want right away).

That all being said, my K3 came with 3.0.3 already installed back in late November. No problems with it.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I am so bad that I never upgrade anything that is working perfectly unless it has a new feature. This even applies for Windows except for security updates. One time I updated my Windows and had tons of problems. If it works well, don't change it without a good reason.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I am so bad that I never upgrade anything that is working perfectly unless it has a new feature. This even applies for Windows except for security updates. One time I updated my Windows and had tons of problems. If it works well, don't change it without a good reason.


I am the same way. Don't fix something that not's broke "unless they won't support the old version anymore"


----------

